# Very special cat for ADOPTION



## Eva Southampton (9 mo ago)

This is Mia, a 6 months old stray kitten from Moldova found on the street with a broken spine. Mia fell from a tall tree and hit her back on a metal fence, breaking her spine in two. Doctors said Mia would never walk again and advised the person who found her to euthanize her. The woman decided not to put the cat down and took her home. Two months later, not only did Mia start walking again, she loves to play chase and climb. She is a very strong and fierce kitten. 
Mia is an example of the fact that disability is at times just in our heads. Mia enjoys life and is a very affectionate and sweet cat. Unfortunately, the woman that took Mia from the streets cannot take care of her anymore, as she is moving to another country. Mia needs a forever home and people she can love and that can take care of her. Due to her disability Mia needs help with going to the toilet, but with practice this gets easy. She has all the vaccines necessary to be able to travel to a European country.


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

Can Mia not stay with her calico friend ?


----------

